# Saugeye at Salt Fork



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Headed to the cabin this weekend. Would like to try some saugeye or muskie fishing at Salt Fork. Have not had good luck in the past but have not put in alot of effort. Would like some help and maybe a PM on how to and where right now. I know the basics and general areas where to fish. We slaughter the cats and crappie and with some good info I would be willing to take someone out fiishing when I can or give very specific info on how to for cats or crappie. Happy fishing...


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i've done pretty good on the eye's coming off flats and droping into 12' to 14'!
jig head with crawler. good luck shorthair


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

tell us how it went...


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, we didn't get a chance to go. When I do get some fishin in I will make sure I post how we do. Thanks for all the post and pms...


----------

